# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Silent Talker Lie Detector

## Airicist

Silent Talker Lie Detector on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence lie detector developed by Imperial alumnus"

by Patrick Kennedy
March 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MICRO EXPRESSIONS in 4K - LIE TO ME Style Analysis - Micro Expressions Training like in Lie To Me

Published on Apr 1, 2016

----------

